# Switches 2012 - 2nd Year Log



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well its a late start I know, but had a few 'issues' to sort before I could get serious, so here we are Mid April and I have effectivly had 6 weeks out of training.

I had a great cut in Jan and Feb and reduced my outline by a smidge over 2 stone and ended up at 15 Stone 1 Lbs (95.kg / 209lbs) so I had effectively lost 5 stone in the previous 12 months. I was still carrying a little fat and I thought I could have lost another stone, however out of time and also out of my mind with lack of carbs so it was time to stop.

I am now sitting at 16 1/2 Stone (104.8Kg / 231lbs) and I am eating about 4kcals a day nothing too strict just reasonably good food, and no drugs whatsoever so totally natural.

So my first goal is to get to 500Kg in my lifts, if I took my PB's from the past year I have been to 435Kg, but I am currently at 420Kg; I need to cut again in June for Holiday in August so I am hoping I can get there by then.

My plan is to concentrate on each major lift once a week (hit them hard) and in-between add some assistance exercises in.

To hit 500Kg I need to add 19% to all my current lifts, my aim therefore is: *Deadlift=205Kg / Squat=165Kg / Bench=130Kg *I think I can get a little bit by sorting my techniques out, but the rest will need to come from adding strength.

I am at a local gym with American Precore machines which have peg numbers so I do not have a clue about how heavy the assistance stuff is.

Cheers all for reading my previous log and the support over the last year  - onward and upward Rodney.

Here is the first few days back into training:

*Wednesday 11th:*

Deadlifts:

100Kg x 2

140Kg x 1

*170Kg x 1*

140Kg x4,4,2

Rows:

50Kg x 5

70Kg x 2,3,5,3,4,2,2 (Kept getting Ab cramp)

Leg Press:

15(last pin) x 10,10,10,10

Leg Extensions:

10 x 10

20(last pin) x 10,10

=================================

*Friday 13th*

Squats:

70Kg x 5

110Kg x 1

130Kg x 1

*140Kg x 1*

150 - FAIL

90Kg x 8,8,8

Tried a couple of Deads just to feels how much Wednesdays session had hit me:

110Kg x 1

140Kg x 1 - Glutes were proper hurting.

===========================

*Saturday 14th*

Bench

Bar x 10

60Kg x 5

90Kg x 1

105Kg x 1

*110 Kg x 1*

80Kg x 6,6,6,5,5

70Kg x 6,4,4

60Kg x 5,4,4

50Kg x 5,5,5

Upper Chest Flys + Bicep flys:

Pin 5 x 10C,10B,10C,10B

................ Back soon


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

subbed


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn work keeps getting in the way, update from yesterday and more coming tomorrow :

Wednesday 18th:

*
*

*
*Deadlifts:

110Kg x 2

140Kg x 1

170Kg x 1 << felt easy

140Kg x4,4,3 << I more than last DL Day

OHP:

40Kg x 10,10,10,10,10 (I know need more weight, still shoulders were BURNING)

Bi Curls:

pin 5 x 10,10,10

Anyone got any cheats for dead-lifts, I cant find any, seems no matter what you have to lift the thing off the floor, however I think I can probably lift 180 and still stay with good form....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

*Sunday 22nd:*

Really did not feel like it today, feel drained and full of wind in my chest with a sort of anxious feeling, checked blood pressure and 112/76 was good but I am getting a high BPM rate varied between 117 and 146 rested so will keep an eye on this and get to the docs if it persists.

However even with the drained feeling glad I went, kept it short and managed to up my current lift.

Squats:

70Kg x 3

110Kg x 1

140Kg x 1

*150Kg x 1* >> + 2 just below parallel

100Kg x 5,5,5

Just thought I would feel the Deadlift

110Kg x 1

140 x 1 felt easy peasy so:

170 x FAIL  - hardly surprising after the squats.

======================

Deadlift = 170Kg

Bench = 110Kg

Squat = 150Kg

Running Total = 430Kg *up 10Kg* | I am quite pleased with this as I know there is more to come soon, 70Kg away from target.... sounds a lot now !

I still feel I need to up my game somewhat..............


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Switch,

Will be watching your progress mate, Your alot stronger than me on the Bench, My bench is pretty **** my squat is worse and deadlift abit worse than that. I am also aiming same as you 500kg total raw. at 90kg, That's quiet interesting that your squat is only 50 less than your deadlift what's the reasoning behind that?

Looking forward to your powerlifting progress mate. :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Matt, I guess you mean 20Kg behind not 50, the truth is I never liked the deadlift, its hard work, so I simply didn't bother doing it, I have really never stuck to a program properly, when I started training on Saturdays with Tass, he kind of made me do them so now I am super concentrating on Deadlifts and Bench as I know I can ramp the squat up when it suits me. Deads I can only do once a week by the looks of it due to recovery  I also still am not 100% happy with my dead-lifting technique, I am going to get that sorted soon with some 1 to 1 sessions.... well that's the idea


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

7 weeks out.................... that didn't go as planned, back to the gym tomorrow


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Fight back started today:

*Bench:*

Bar x 10

40 x 10

60 x 5,5,5

*Squats:*

Bar x 5

60 5x5

Enough, I mean really enough !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Mil OHP

45kg x 12,10,10,8


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Switch,

Good to see your back at it dude, great to see your pushing your lifts. I know the feeling deadlift does not feel my best friend either. But I am going to work very hard after my comp Tomorrow.

Really try smash 210 deadlift.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Deadlifts this evening:

5 x 100Kg

1 x 120Kg

1 x 130Kg

1 x 150Kg

1 x 170Kg

180 FAIL !

1 x 150Kg

Not bad first time deadlifting for 2 months, I really thought the 180 would come up but alas it did not.

I know this does not look like a lot but mentally for me its amazing.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

easing back in I see :whistling:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Clean and Press today, 1st for me, but its nice and the lawn is cut.

70Kg x 4

75Kg x 1

70Kg x 1


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strict press ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> strict press ?


no m8 kinda of carry the momentum.

My Mil press is down probably 60 for 10


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck mate :thumbup1:

Whats your diet like?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good luck mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Whats your diet like?


Cheers m8, the diet is poor right now, but will get better very soon, easing back into it on shock at a time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

22nd June last update !!!!!

Come on man. Get your lazy fooking ass in gear (or vice versa whatever)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 22nd June last update !!!!!
> 
> Come on man. Get your lazy fooking ass in gear (or vice versa whatever)


I am in the gym now you dirty roider, me biceps pumped init !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Roider !?!?!?

Natty forever me


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

OK I am back.....

Really had a crap year, found out I have a heart issue, I had kept this quiet up to now but now I know what causes it I can control it, its not something new I had the same issue in 2003 but didn't know what it was and didn't seek help; so if you ever feel something odd get it checked out - you've been told.

On top of that I had to sort a new job out, oh and go on holiday for a month 

Anyway I thought I would start logging my activities again, I have been back in the Gym for a couple of weeks taking it easy checking what I can do without tripping over 150bpm heart rate; today I started the new attack and here is where I am at:

16 stone - 101Kg

Morning:

Bench on a smiths: first time benching for months!

Bar x 8

30 x 3

40 x 2

50 x 1

60 x 1

70 x 1

80 x 1

90 - FAIL bloody hell

60 x 5,5,8,5,5

50 x 10,10,10,10,10

40 x 10,10,9

30 x 10

That's 135 presses - pretty hardcore for me need to work the max back up.

Bicep Curls in the squat rack:

20Kg x 10,10,10,10,10

Arms proper dead - 45 min workout.

Evening:

Bike:

25 mins level 5

Pec Dec:

Arms straight pin 4 - 10,10,10,10 good stretch

Leg Extensions:

Pin 20 max weight on machine - 8,8,8

Deadlifts:

110Kg x 2

120Kg x 1

130kg x 1

140Kg x 1

150Kg x 2

110kg x 10,10

50 min workout.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

180Kg Dead lift today......... and that my UKM Buddies is a PB  went up with a squeeze probably could have done a little more but I was happy with that so can revisit it in a week or so and pull a 185 :whistling:

75Kg Log too - 1st time ever lifting the log and its so weird to hold the bar and have that mass of metal on your chest !

Some shrugging later on, and if you want to know how I did then just imagine someone doing a shrug... I dunno all new to me 

Big thanks the Ewen who helped me with some form adjustments on my DL and showed me 'the log' haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You did great today still room for improvement but we all do , all in all I was impressed with your first sesh upwards from here .

And you know deadlift more than my wife


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Back at it this time hopefully mate, good luck.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I just could not keep away, some Light machine OHP (max on the machine........ you know when you out grow a gym when...) and a full Bench session with some bicep curls in at the end, well when I say end; I mean just before a 10min bike ride 

Reward: Chilli and Rice made with 1lb of extra lean cow.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Get your lazy fooking ass in gear (or vice versa whatever)


Just read this made me chuckle


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Started Squats again today, only 60Kg 5x5 but I know all about it, not hard to do but my legs are going to have DOMS big style.

Been away all week so did some light upper body stuff to break me back in 

Feel good after last week so going to make a push towards getting 20kgs on all my compounds in the run up the Christmas.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in the gamecock get your lazy ass down here ill buy you a pint


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Quick session today, so did some Deadlifts:

5 x 100Kg

2 x 120Kg

2 x 140Kg

2 x 160Kg

1 x 170Kg

1 x 170Kg

5 x 120Kg

1 x 120Kg

Nice volume for me and also 2 pulls at 170kg which is good for me, I am really confident I will pull 200 before xmas now.

Then I did some front delt work max on the shoulder press machine for 5 x 1 reps.

Weight is steady at 16 stone 101Kg - eating well so I am hoping the calorie mix is about maintenance plus a smidge.

I purchased a log for the garden today, sixty two of the queens finest punds absolute bargain, just one issue its 80Kg so I cant lift it yet  so as soon as i collect it I will have a new goal added


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you gonna carve the handles?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you gonna carve the handles?


No its not wood stock, its heavy metal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha nice purchase , wife has just spent the last 5 mins laughing lol .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha nice purchase , wife has just spent the last 5 mins laughing lol .


I nearly asked why, but then I realised its one of 2 things:

>> you showed her your coc k

>> she can log press more than me..............

And then I realised either way I don't want to know :w00t:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha .

You now out deadlift my wife but she's not done a max for a while .......hmmm maybe you two should have a session


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha .
> 
> You now out deadlift my wife but she's not done a max for a while .......hmmm maybe you two should have a session


You should just shake that bug and concentrate on next weekend, then you can prepare me for next year, I have a lot to learn in a short space of time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> You should just shake that bug and concentrate on next weekend, then you can prepare me for next year, I have a lot to learn in a short space of time


Haha , so your up for it then


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha , so your up for it then


Committed m8 100%, a long hard road ahead.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Committed m8 100%, a long hard road ahead.


I'll help as much as I can buddy no problem .

Start doing events on a sat at mom get fitness up sport specific none of that bike or running bollocks it'll be tyre flipping pulling a truck or running with weight 

Also get a solid routine in the gym .

Easy stuff mate .

Although you might be too pretty to be a strongman hmm second thoughts you'll fit right in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Far too pretty to be a strongman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Far too pretty to be a strongman


Like a Greek dog


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Like a Greek god


 :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

So another session with @ewen today at the Ministry, today for me it was all about the log; my new nemesis

65Kg x 3

70Kg x 1

75Kg 6 x 2

Having done this I am now very confident about being able to lift my new purchase.

I also did some other bits and bobs just to stop the ugly guy from shouting too much.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha i nearly choked on my jaffa cake :lol:

pat on back for you , your strong already just need to get stronger and master the tech but that`ll come with time .

well done .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha i nearly choked on my jaffa cake :lol:
> 
> pat on back for you , your strong already just need to get stronger and master the tech but that`ll come with time .
> 
> well done .


Thanks m8, I do really appreciate your time and comments, its all about a goal now for me, you can spend all the time you can in the gym but without a 'real' goal its pretty aimless.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Thanks m8, I do really appreciate your time and comments, its all about a goal now for me, you can spend all the time you can in the gym but without a 'real' goal its pretty aimless.


its good having someone to train with and you try so its good , have a look on strengthshop for some bits like a decent belt elbow/knee sleeves wrist wraps these all help to get the body strong .

rome wasnt built in a day but youve got good foundation so stick with it and you will do very well next year .


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Proper physically hard session today, just drained, pushed as hard as I could; mind was willing but there was nothing in the tank.

Squats

Deadlifts

Pull Ups

Still a good enjoyable session 

Have Eaten everything in sight, so will get an early night in and try to recover.

Big thanks again to @ewen


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

numbers?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> numbers?


I could not count, @ewen was laughing at me too much.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> numbers?


Anyway the only number I am concerned with is vlog 8.............

........... PS Don't die before tomorrow's afternoon Tea and CAKE


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Anyway the only number I am concerned with is vlog 8.............
> 
> ........... PS Don't die before tomorrow's afternoon Tea and CAKE


23 mins to wait. You get a mention so stay tuned


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 23 mins to wait. You get a mention so stay tuned


It's like my east-enders m8, can't wait.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I went and collected my log yesterday, weighed it this morning and it is actually dead on 60Kg which is actually better as it give more room for warm ups. Just need some 1" 10Kg Plates and a pair of clips to suit.



I did sod all yesterday in a bid to recover from 3 days of heavy workouts, went to visit some friends in search of a 3 way orgy but the guy wanted to play with kids bikes and spy cameras instead.

Feel a lot better today, got some work to do so just going to finish my 3rd breakfast and rock on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are all logs 1 inch then?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

No I think most are made to order so you can get what you want, they are proper expensive though so for £62 ill settle for 1"


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok please don't mention this to @ewen but I went to the gym today:

Shoulder Press Machine Thing

20 (Last Pin) 6 x 2

15 mins on the bike to shake the legs out.

I have eaten so much I feel sick now off to bed for sleeeeeeep night all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x-10kg-York-Weight-Discs-/170917071151?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item27cb73892f#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

So I am feeling a bit of a coldy thing in my head; but got my ass in the Gym none the less:

Deadlifts up to 170Kg then 140 x 3 120 x3

Dips 4,5,5 << need to get lower on these.

And that was it not much but something 

Had trouble eating today too but my weight is a bit up anyway @ 103Kg so kept to high protein and slow carbs.

Off to watch Strongman tomorrow, will be routing for Ewen - this should give me some more motivation; normally does.

I am going to stay away from the Gym now until Mondays session.

Over and Out.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Another Session Today, have the start of a cold so didnt feel too good but it didn't really effect my lifts just the breathing on recovery.

Face Pulls to warm the shoulders up

3 Sets of 15

Log

65Kg x 3

65Kg x 3

6 x (75Kg x 3)

So same weight but added a rep to every set, oddly these felt easier than last weeks sets of 2, I think I am getting a bit more drive in from my legs.

Dumbbell things

3 x (21Kg x 3)

Dips

4,3,3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

log based on a 94kg 1RM (theoretical) .

so 94 log gives a 75.2kg 80% formula as follows ..

kg

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80% -75

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80% -75

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80% -75

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80% -75

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80% -75

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85% -79

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90% -86

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95% -89

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100% -94

Week 10: New PR @ 105% -99

so as you can see your 1 rm if you train hard get your head into it could be 99kg log push press .

will work on squats more and work on the deadlifting muscles to strengthen these prior to deadlifting so the leg session will be back squats (olympic style) and power shrugs then the back session will be turned into power cleans then front squats and chin ups .

once a solid foundation is built it will go back to the push pull legs split to include deadlifts then the new year when it gets a little cold wet and icy it`ll be event circuit training something easy like yoke/farmers/medley for conditioning also a little warm up circuit before hand .

hows that sound


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds good to me, much better than aimlessly walking around a smiths machine.

That does ramp up to 90Kg a bit quick, Ill turn the effort up to maximum and shut the excuse valve off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ill be honest the 6x6 is a killer 

and then it starts to get hard lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 - 85Kg

Week 2 - 90Kg

Week 3 - 95Kg

Week 4 - 100Kg

10 weeks PAH !!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Week 1 - 85Kg
> 
> Week 2 - 90Kg
> 
> ...


how much you charging for that lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

One Hundred Pounds Sterling


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> ill be honest the 6x6 is a killer
> 
> and then it starts to get hard lol


Like I said it wont be through a lack of trying


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Squats today 100kg 9 sets of 2

plus some other bits.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Did @ewens new Friday night training program last night, his much better other half* has affectionately nicknamed the program as "FOUR FVCKING REPS"

* = (by far, he can certainly punch above his weight in the girl department, and that is saying something)

Deadlifts

4 x 160Kg

Roll on Monday for more Log training.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Truthfully he shouldn't be able to pull anything tbh


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Deadlifts today:

70kg x 5

110Kg x 2

140Kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x1

180kg x1

Nice to pull my PB twice, says to me I need a new PB 

Did some other stuff too Dumbbell press, Dips, then did some shoulder presses last pin x2,3,3


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Squats today, still feel really hard 

Worked up to 110Kg did these for 2,2,2

dropped to 90Kg did 3,3,3,3

Did some bench work and some squat rack bicep curls.

Also did some real old school pressups and situps 15,15,15,15

That lot took an hour so left it at that.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Saturday I did another hour in the gym

Worked up Deads to 180Kg again, easy pull I am now going to leave deads until Friday where I will go for 185.

70kg Rows 3 x 5

45kg clean press x 10,10,10


----------

